# formas de medir la velocidad de motor



## arlex joel (Oct 19, 2011)

hola amigos estoy en el diseño de un tacometro, lo que quisiera saber es la formas que existen para medir la velocidad, hasta ahora manejo la siguiente informacion:

1. Por medio de sensores infrarrojos
2. un Sensor de efecto hall con un iman en el eje del motor

Adicionalmente he visto unos tacometros de contacto, pero no se bajo que principio funcionan. cuales serian otras formas de medir la velocidad, y como se haria, alguna fuente informacion, cualquier informacion se los agradeceria


----------



## ismaelmol (Oct 19, 2011)

El tacómetro digital está diseñado para medir las RPM de un motor de aeromodelismo. Estos trabajan en un rango de 3000 a 15000 RPM (notar que es bastante mayor que las RPM de un motor de automóvil) por ser de muy pequeña cilindrada, tan sólo de 4 a 10 cm3.

Para medir las RPM se utiliza un sensor infrarrojo, el cual cuenta las vueltas que da la hélice cada vez que las palas cruzan delante del sensor y tapan la entrada de luz. Este sensor se conecta a un CI 4093, el cual posee entradas Schmitt-Trigger para evitar ruidos e interferencias en la cuenta de pulsos. Este CI no sería necesario colocarlo, ya que el pin RA4 es de tipo Schmitt-Trigger, pero lo mejor es aislar la entrada ya que el consumo del sensor infrarrojo puede llegar a 100mA. Un aspecto a tener en cuenta es que las hélices de los aviones pueden tener 2 o 3 palas, produciendo un pulso en el sensor infrarrojo por pala por cada vuelta del motor. La selección de tipo de hélice se realiza a través de la entrada RA1, la cual se conecta a masa si se selecciona hélice tripala y se conecta a Vcc si se elige una hélice bipala.

La medición se muestra en tres displays de siente segmentos, los cuales se conectan al PIC directamente sin necesidad de decodificador. Los caracteres se convierten de BCD a 7 segmentos en una tabla diseñada para utilizar displays de ánodo común. La ventaja de este método, aparte de ahorrar un CI decodificador, nos permite generar otros caracteres no disponibles en un CI decodificador. En nuestro caso, si la cuenta rebasa los 999.999 RPM se muestran los caracteres ERR en el display.

Para visualizar los dígitos en el display, estos se multiplexan en tiempo, encendiéndose alternadamente mediante tres transistores PNP, los cuales se conectan a su vez a las salidas RA2, RA3 y RA4. Para poder visualizar sin notar esta conexión alternada debe refrescarse la imagen completa en menos de 0,4 segundos (el ojo capta hasta 25 cambios por segundo). En nuestro caso se actualiza más rápido, cada 0,018 segundos el display y cada 0,006 cada dígito.

Este tiempo de refresco se obtiene a través del TIMER0. Para ello se configura el prescaler en 32 y se coloca el valor 3Dh en el registro TIMER0 durante la interrupción. El Timer0 cuenta hasta 194 veces hasta que rebasa su cuenta, generando una interrupción cada:

1µs . 32 prescaler . 194 = 6208µs

Cada vez que una pala de la hélice corte la luz al sensor infrarrojo, el PIC incrementa el contador de vueltas en 1. Este contador consta de tres registros que cuentan en BCD: DIG1, DIG2 y DIG3. Para mostrar el resultado en el display debemos calcular durante cuánto tiempo hay que contar los pulsos del sensor infrarrojo (esta técnica se llama muestreo de pulsos). Por este motivo si se tiene una hélice bipala girando a una velocidad de 10.000 RPM se muestra en el display el valor de 100 (se le pueden agregar dos displays mostrando dos ceros). Para 10.000 RPM se obtienen:

10.000 RPM/3600 seg = 166,6 RPS

Si la hélice tiene dos palas: 166,66 RPS x 2 palas = 332,2 pulsos

Si tiene tres palas: 166,66 RPS x 3 palas = 499,8 pulsos

Para que el display muestre 100 se deben contar los pulsos durante 100/333,2 = 0,3 segundos. En el caso de tener una hélice tripala se debe contar durante 100/499,8 = 0,2 segundos. Como no tenemos otro timer disponible en el PIC, debemos utilizar el mismo timer0 que usamos para el refresco del display para obtener el tiempo de muestreo. La manera de hacerlo es utilizar un contador que incremente en cada rutina de interrupción de TIMER0. Este contador incrementa hasta 30h si es una hélice bipala y hasta 20h si es tripala. Una vez que el contador llega al máximo se copian los valores de los registros DIG1IG3 a los registros VALOR1:VALOR3 que actúan como buffer manteniendo el valor para ser visualizado, mientras los registros DIG1IG3 reinician la cuenta.

Como se ve, la mayor parte del tiempo el PIC está esperando un pulso dentro de un lazo cerrado. Esto no justifica el uso de la entrada de interrupción externa y permite liberar la entrada RBO/INT para ser usada para mostrar el display.

Hay dos formas de probar el funcionamiento del tacómetro. La primera necesita un motor de CC de hasta 12 V al cual se le pega con una cinta adhesiva un cartón que simula una hélice bipala. Al motor se le controla la velocidad con una fuente de tensión externa o con varios diodos 1n4001 en serie que le reduzcan 0,7 voltios por cada uno. Es posible que el sensor infrarrojo necesite ser envuelto en un tubo de plástico negro, para que la luz ambiente del costado no interfiera con la medición.

La otra forma es conectar un transformador de baja tensión (hasta 12V máx.) al cual se la rectifica con un diodo 1n4004 y se le conecta un LED y una resistencia serie como carga. Este LED se enfrenta con el sensor infrarrojo haciendo un acoplamiento OPTICO de la señal de 50Hz de la red hacia el tacómetro. Si se arma un rectificador de media onda y se selecciona una hélice bipala se obtendrá una medición de:

0,3 seg . 50Hz = 15 pulsos

Si se arma uno tipo puente

0,3 seg . 50Hz . 2 semiciclos = 30 pulsos

Tener en cuenta que estos rectificadores de prueba no deben poseer ningún tipo de filtros ni capacitores.

Es posible modificar el programa para que pueda contar pulsos en Hz en forma directa. Para ello debemos incrementar el tiempo de muestreo a 1 seg. mediante el cambio en constante del registro CONTADOR. Debemos cambiarla por el valor

1 seg / 6208 µs = 161 veces



TEORIA DE FUNCIONAMIENTO 

El funcionamiento se basa en la recepción de un rayo de luz que rebota en la pala de la hélice y es recibida por el diodo fotosensible. Esta luz puede ser la del Sol o provista por el diodo emisor infrarrojo. Cualquiera que sea el sistema, cada vez que una pala de la hélice hace rebotar un rayo, el PIC incrementa en uno un contador. Si se tiene una hélice bipala girando a una velocidad de 10000 RPM se tienen 166,6 RPS y 333.2 pulsos. Para que el display muestre 100 se deben contar los pulsos durante 100/333,2 = 0,3 segundos. En el caso de tener una hélice tripala se debe contar durante 100/499.8 = 0,2 segundos.

Para poder visualizar correctamente los números en un display, deben multiplexarse de manera que la secuencia dure menos de 0,4 segundos (25 cambios por segundo). En nuestro caso duran 0,006 por número y 0,018 por secuencia. Cuando se cuentan 48 secuencias se obtienen 0,297 segundos para bipalas y si se cuentan 32 secuencias se obtienen 0,198 segundos para tripalas. La aproximación es suficiente para el uso que se necesita.


AJUSTES FINALES  

El circuito tiene dos ajustes. La potencia ajusta la cantidad de luz que emitirá el led infrarrojo y la ganancia ajusta la sensibilidad del receptor infrarrojo. En el caso de haber mucha luz ambiental, el emisor infrarrojo no es necesario y la sensibilidad del receptor debe aumentarse. Si hay poca luz ambiental el receptor infrarrojo debe tener poca sensibilidad para no captar la luz ambiental y el diodo emisor deberá tener mucha potencia para que la luz que emita sea mayor a la del ambiente. Puede colocarse un filtro infrarrojo como el que se usa para los controles remoto, pero hay que tener en cuenta que para que el diodo emisor esté en la banda infrarroja debe consumir cerca de 100mA, que es mucha corriente para una pila. El uso, en ese caso, debe ser limitado a una medición de pocos segundos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 20, 2011)

ismaelmol dijo:


> El tacómetro digital está diseñado para medir las RPM de un motor de aeromodelismo. Estos trabajan en un rango de 3000 a 15000 RPM (notar que es bastante mayor que las RPM de un motor de automóvil) por ser de muy pequeña cilindrada, tan sólo de 4 a 10 cm3.


Se te olvido hacer notar que la fuente de tanta explicación es de*                                      Esteban Boresnitzan*
De la revista Saber Electrónica Nota #5
Hay que darle sus creditos al creador de este diseño.
No hay que adjudicarse el merito de otros...
;**************************************************************************
Por cierto me acabo de encontrar el Link del proyecto.
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota05.htm
;**************************************************************************


----------



## ismaelmol (Oct 24, 2011)

nunca me adjudique  los creditos del colega perdon si por tratar de ayudarte  ya que me parecio el tema interesante hice algunas investigaciones y el de Esteban fue el mas concreto a tu pregunta


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 24, 2011)

Bueno, supongamos que nunca trataste de adjudicarte el tema de Esteban,
jamas empezaste tu respuesta con (Mira te propongo esto que vi por alla) Solo lo copiaste y pegaste tal cúal.
Y a mi no es al que estas ayudando con el tema. Fue arlex joel el que pregunto.
Me supongo para este momento ya debio haber usado el buscador.
Y si encuentras una información interesante referente a lo que busca un colega, primero ve si esta aqui en el foro, y le puedes avisar, que es algo que no esta bien, por que siempre hay que usar el buscador antes de exponer o preguntar, y si no esta posteriormente puedes exponer el link.


----------

